# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox  Angry Cyclone BOMB AGAIN, Nokia 100/101/102 Unlock Added!

## mohamed73

Hi to all! New BOMB Update for *Cyclone Box* is ready Again!!  *What's new ??*
- Added support for unlock by LBF read for latest XGold113 Nokia Phones, this is *Nokia 100, 101, 102*, again *WORLD FIRST*
- Latest XGold110/113 phones is also supported to full RPL Read (IMEI +  Simlock), so afterwards Simlock or IMEI could be fully restored - *world's first* too... Using RPL method also Keypad/FBUS counter might be resetted.
- Added support for Profile Bits analyze upon LBF dump for XGold1xx, so  phones which will not accept code via neither keypad or FBUS handler -  Log file will not be readen
- Minor changes and bugfixes  *How to update?*
1. Run Cyclone Box Software, and autoupdate module will download  necessary files. On failure, you can download new exe manually from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and place it at C:\Program Files\Cyclone Box
2. Also *Firmware v01.85* is Required. Update your box via Box Maintenance, or just agree upon first Nokia Tool launch.  *Join us on facebook:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Best Regards, *Cyclone Box* Team
More to come...

----------

